# Has anyone had success?



## Man Meat

With one of the following :

Used in the treatment of: Alcoholism, opioid dependence, nicotine addiction

Generic name

Brand name(s)

acamprosate

Campral

baclofen

Lioresal

buprenorphine

Subutex

disulfiram

Antabuse

methadone

Dolophine

naltrexone

ReVia, Depade, Vivitrol

buprenorphine + naloxone

Suboxone

ondansetron

Zofran

varenicline

Chantix

[edit]ADD/ADHD

Methylphenidate (Concerta, Ritalin, Methylin)
Atomoxetine (Strattera)
Guanfacine (Tenex, Intuniv)
Amphetamine Salts (Adderall)
Clonidine
Bupropion (Wellbutrin)
Dexmethylphenidate (Focalin)
Daytrana, a medical patch worn on the skin
Vyvanse
 [edit]Anxiety disorders
Main article: Anxiety disorder
See also: List of benzodiazepines

Alprazolam Xanax
Lorazepam Ativan, Temesta
Diazepam Valium
Clonazepam Klonopin
Prozac Fluoxetine
Luvox Fluvoxamine
Buspar Buspirone
Clomipramine anafranil
imipramine tofranil
doxepin sinequan
Zoloft Sertraline
citalopram celexa
Wellbutrin bupropion
 [edit]Autism
Main article: Autism

Generic name

Brand names

Risperidone[1][2]

Risperdal

[edit]Bipolar disorder
Main article: Bipolar disorder

Generic name

Brand names

Aripiprazole

Abilify

Asenapine

Saphris, Sycrest

Carbamazepine

Biston, Calepsin, Carbatrol, Epitol, Equetro, Finlepsin, Sirtal, Stazepine, Tegretol, Telesmin, Timonil

Gabapentin

Neurontin

Lamotrigine

Lamictal, Lamictal-CD

Lithium salt

Camcolit, Eskalith, Eskalith-CR, Lithobid

Olanzapine

Zyprexa

Risperidone

Risperdal

Quetiapine fumarate

Seroquel

Topiramate

Topamax

Valproate semisodium

Depakote, Depakote-ER, Epival,syrup Epilim

Valproic acid

Convulex, Depakene, Divalproex

Ziprasidone

Geodon

Chlorpromazine, Fluphenazine, sometimes used

[edit]Major depressive disorder or dysthymia
Main articles: Clinical depression and dysthymia
See also: Template:Antidepressants

Generic name

Brand names

Amitriptyline

Tryptomer, Elavil, Tryptanol, Endep

Amoxapine

Asendin, Asendis, Defanyl, Demolox, Moxadil

Agomelatine

Valdoxan, Melitor, Thymanax

Bupropion

Elontril, Wellbutrin

Citalopram

Celexa, Cipramil, Talohexane

Clomipramine

Anafranil

Desipramine

Norpramin, Pertofrane

Desvenlafaxine

Pristiq

Doxepin

Aponal, Adapine, Silenor, Sinquan, Sinequan, Zonalon

Duloxetine

Cymbalta

Escitalopram

Cipralex, Lexapro

Fluoxetine

Fluctin, Fludac, Fontex, Foxetin, Lovan, Prodep, Prozac, Sarafem, Symbyax

Fluvoxamine

Luvox, Faverin, Fevarin

Imipramine

Antideprin

Lamotrigine

Lamictal, Lamictin, Lamogine

Mirtazapine

Remeron, Avanza

Moclobemide

Aurorix, Manerix

Nortriptyline

Aventyl, Pamelor

Paroxetine

Aropax, Paxil, Pexeva, Seroxat

Phenelzine

Nardil

Reboxetine

Edronax, Norebox, Prolift, Solvex, Vestra

Sertraline

Zoloft, Lustral

Tianeptine

Stablon, Coaxil, Tatinol

Tranylcypromine

Parnate

Trazodone

Desyrel, Oleptro, Trittico, Thombran

Venlafaxine

Efectin, Efexor, Effexor, Efexor XR, Trevilor _(Slow Release)_

Vilazodone

Viibryd

[edit]Insomnia
Main article: Insomnia
See also: Sedative

Generic name

Brand names

Chloral hydrate

Chloraldurat

Cyproheptadine

Periactin

Flurazepam

Dalmane

Flunitrazepam

Rohypnol

Lorazepam

Ativan, Temesta, Tavor

Zolpidem

Adormix, Ambien, Ambien CR, Edluar, Damixan, Hypnogen, Ivedal, Lioran, Myslee, Nytamel, Sanval, Somidem, Stilnoct, Stilnox, Stilnox CR, Sucedal, Zoldem, Zolnod, Zolpihexal

Zopiclone

Imovane, Zimovane, Zopicon

Zaleplon

Sonata

Trazodone sometimes used

[edit]Nicotine addiction
Main article: Tobacco smoking

Generic name

Brand names

Bupropion

Amfebutamone, Elontril, Wellbutrin, Zyban

Varenicline

Chantix

[edit]Parkinsons Disease and Restless Leg Syndrome
Main articles: Parkinson's disease and Restless legs syndrome

Generic name

Brand names

Cabergoline

Dostinex, Cabaser

Pramipexole

Daquiran, Mirapex, Mirapexin, Oprymea, Sifrol, Vasiprax

Ropinirole

Requip, Ropark, Adartrel

Tramadol

Tramal, Troxal, Ultram

[edit]Psychosis, including schizophrenia (Neuroleptics)
Main articles: Psychosis and schizophrenia
See also: Template:Antipsychotics


----------



## Man Meat

Inb4 you forgot linden method


----------



## Bjorn

Paxil 40mg


----------



## Dorapogma

Домашнее отбеливание зубов.

отбеливающие полоски купить оптом


----------

